# Need a plow, and advice ...



## ass_deep_powder (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi - I have a '97 Wrangler (4-cyl), 4x4. Live in an area w/ significant snows. Driveway is crushed rock, over 500 ft., and has about a 15% grade at one point. Until now, I've used a Sears Craftsmen Garden Tractor (25 HP) w/ a blower. It is a giant pain in the ***. Gets stuck every 5 feet and have to dig it out.

Plowing is what I need to do, so the dilemna is this: buy a plow for the Wrangler ? Buy a junker w/ a plow solely to plow the driveway, or slap a plow on a newer 4x4 (I'm looking to get one anyways as my primary Winter vehicle). Your thoughts and ideas are appreciated.

adp.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Find a old plow truck , I have a toyota with a flat bed I am getting rid of , and a jeep wagoneer with a plow frame and wiring but no blade or pump if thats the route you want to go.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd say put a light weight plow on that Wrangler. Then put a Urethane edge on it for that crushed rock.

That's if you're only plowing your own driveway.


----------



## Blizzard15 (Jan 14, 2004)

You say you get lots of snow. I dont think you are going to have much power with a 4 cyl.. If you have the $$$$$ then maybe look into a new/used truck with a plow package deal or pick up a cheap plow.
(just my opinion) - Ben


----------



## ass_deep_powder (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks gents - I appreciate the ideas.

adp


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd keep the TJ, and put a plow on it. Do a search for "Jeep" or "Wrangler". You'll find that they are a VERY well respected small plow vehicle.
Don't worry about the 4 cylinder -- it'll be fine. The topic of power has been beat to death on this (and other) forums. You DO NOT need lots of power to plow. What you need is weight and traction. The Jeep is not a heavy vehicle, but you're also not going to put a very big plow on it. If you have a good set of tires, add 200-300 lbs of sandbags in the back and middle, your Wrangler will rock!

I plow with an '85 CJ-7. My tires are wide, and are not very aggressive (both are bad characteristics for snow tires), yet it plows exceptionally well.

As far as plows, I'm partial to Fisher. But others are fine.

Go with the Jeep -- you will not be disappointed!

Jeff Pierce


----------



## ass_deep_powder (Feb 21, 2004)

Jeff, thanks. More food for thought.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

just had to comment on your user name, verry creative..LOL


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

tvpierce is right. Your Wrangler is a workhorse, even with the 4 cyl. Worst case senerio is that you'll have to plow every 8 to 10 inces instead of waiting for the storm to quit.


----------



## 97Wrangler (Mar 30, 2003)

I would have to agree. I use a TJ with the 4.0 and it works excellent. I have a urethane edge because a have a crushed rock driveway and it works excellent. The U edge was worth the 200.00. Get a plow and go to town.


----------

